# Blazers v. Timberwolves Game Thread



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

8-8 so far. The game's not looking pretty.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

25-19 at the end of one.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

25-19 Portland after 1. I feel like we should be winning by a lot more.

I'm a huge Sergio fan, but when he's running the offense, the team doesn't get into its offense until there are about 12-14 seconds left on the shot clock. It's resulting in a few chaotic possessions.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

wastro said:


> 25-19 Portland after 1. I feel like we should be winning by a lot more.
> 
> I'm a huge Sergio fan, but when he's running the offense, the team doesn't get into its offense until there are about 12-14 seconds left on the shot clock. It's resulting in a few chaotic possessions.


Not sure that's completely his fault. Some of the guys space the floor but don't move.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

nate letting roy get cold just because he has 2 fouls


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

crowTrobot said:


> nate letting roy get cold just because he has 2 fouls


 He's done this before. He probably thinks a player is only allowed 5 per game. 

It sucks, cause Roy was so aggressive to start the game.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> He's done this before. He probably thinks a player is only allowed 5 per game.
> 
> It sucks, cause Roy was so aggressive to start the game.



We're still up by 9, I think it's okay.

Jack has taken some horrible looking shots this quarter.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

we're the new suns i guess - live and die with the 3. going in tonight.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm pretty much a Nate apologist, but seriously ... it wouldn't have killed him to get Roy back in there.

Still, nine-point lead at the half. Who am I to complain?


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

How about Steve Blake leading the team in scoring with 12 (4-5 3ptrs)! :clap:

I really thought Sergio was completely out of sync with the rest of the team - it looks almost like he is following a different game plan. 

Telfair, so far, has just 2 points, but 5 dimes.

What happened to Roy, anyway???


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Nate didn't want Roy to pick up a third and play the third quarter tentatively because he didn't want to pick up a fourth. Now he can play the second half worry free in terms of fouls. Good move by Nate especially since we did just fine with him resting.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Ack..we're getting some fouls on them but they are just plain making shots.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Minnesota keeps making those runs. Pesky team.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Twolves look better then the Sonics to me. I can't see why they haven't won more games.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Roy with yet another sweet cross-over. Just left the guy in the dust...


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Tortimer said:


> Twolves look better then the Sonics to me. I can't see why they haven't won more games.


Injuries. The Wolves are just now getting somewhat healthy and getting a chance to form a team identity. I think they'll start getting more wins soon.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Blazers need to stop playing this yo-yo game. Go on a nice 10-0 run to start the 4th and put them away.


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

4th quarter is ROY time! he just turned it on and bam....


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

gotta love frye making passes zach would never make in a million years. 7 assists.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Blowout City!

Looks like we're going on 12.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Don't speak so soon..Blazers starting to get lazy...baddddd time.


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

Frye only has 2 assists on the ESPN Ticker.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

crowTrobot said:


> gotta love frye making passes zach would never make in a million years. 7 assists.


Correction... 7 rebounds, 2 assists.

Still, that's two more assists than Zach would have had.

Looks like the Wolves are making a mini run. Let's respond back in these next few minutes.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

rx2web said:


> Frye only has 2 assists on the ESPN Ticker.


ditto in the real world.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Correction... 7 rebounds, 2 assists.
> 
> Still, that's two more assists than Zach would have had.


Zach averaged 2.2 assists last year.

He's getting 1.9 so far in NY.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Okay, Minnesota is making way too many shots at the end of the game here.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

STFU HARVEY!

You're jinxing us!


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

yeah whats the deal with all of those shots their getting? are we not wasting time?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> Zach averaged 2.2 assists last year.
> 
> He's getting 1.9 so far in NY.


Yeah well, Zach hasn't won 12 in a row this year.

:yay:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

12 Baby!!!!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Winning is fun.


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOOOOO! 12 o's for our 12 wins!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> STFU HARVEY!
> 
> You're jinxing us!


I hated how Harvey was being a jerk on the radio toward Minnesota, just basically making fun of them being losers. It wasn't so long ago that we weren't winning all that much. But man, that was kind of classless on his part.

Oh well, 12 in a row!!


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Woot!

12 in a row. Gotta love that action. Let's keep the love train rolling with lucky #13.


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

alext42083 said:


> I hated how Harvey was being a jerk on the radio toward Minnesota, just basically making fun of them being losers. It wasn't so long ago that we weren't winning all that much. But man, that was kind of classless on his part.
> 
> Oh well, 12 in a row!!


Yeah I was thinking the same thing. I was reading a Wolves forum earlier and it could have been any Blazer board not too long ago. We can all empathize with T'Wolf fans. Sad thats hes part of the Org, if hes gonna talk that crap. 
But like you said....*12 in a row!* :yay:


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

I love this team. This is a game that our less talented, previous Blazer teams would have lost due to over-confidence. But this team actually appeared to out-hustle another team despite an 11 game winning streak. Really good energy for a team that I feared would be like teams of old and over-confident.

Six players in double figures and 28 assists, despite no-one on the team having more than 5 assists and seven having at least 2.

BTW, is the headline, "Trial Blazers win streak hits a dozen", supposed to be "Trial"? on NBA.com. I thought we'd kicked the jailblazer image...

And good job Beavs, _somehow_ you won...


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

For those of you upset at Roy not playing in the second quarter: Roy played the entire second half.  That is why Nate held him out so that he could get a nice rest in the second and start the second half refreshed and worry free about fouls.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

it really felt like a game where they stayed close for three quarters and then just watched Minnesota implode. Jefferson was scoring at will and they the Twolves just forgot about trying to isolate him. we did a better job of denying him the ball, but mostly it was just bad offense on their part. 

Minnesota played like the youngest team in the league. complete lack of composure. that Portland didn't is a credit to the team.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

yes sir 12 straight wins folks and rip city is defietnely back a season early


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Too bad - the Nuggets just pulled out a gutty win against the Warriors, but OOOOOOTah lost to the Lakers and have fallen further back.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I take back my criticism of Nate. Good coaching, tonight.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Another great win. Had some tough times, but pulled it out...and without even needing Travis to step up big. They were out of tickets to Sunday's game before the game. I'll be partying it up on the couch though haha.

So Hap...Beavers? Really?

Thoughts about this game:

Roy is clutch.

NathanLane is the man.

Aldridge played well, if it's from his post-game practicing last time, awesome. If not, then at least he's got great work ethic.

Blake and Jack both stepped up at different points, and that was huge.

Outlaw makes plays that don't necessarily show up on the box score.

I don't know why Webster doesn't play much late, but it's been working so I won't question it.

What the crap got into McCants?

Jefferson is better than I expected.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Wonder what Blake's doing on this first photo?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

alext42083 said:


>


Where do you get these?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Those photos are available in the Blazers team photo galleries on Yahoo! and ESPN.com.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

yakbladder said:


> Roy with yet another sweet cross-over. Just left the guy in the dust...


That double cross-over on Jaric was just sick. I think last year Roy probably would have gotten called for palming on that move, but not this year.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Going to the mountain today but thought I would throw some quick thoughts from the game:

-12 in a row . . . awesome

-as I start looking at this team as a plyoff team (should I allow myself to buy into that yet . . . I've been hurt before so I have walls :biggrin, I start to analyze this team with a different perspective

-What Barkley said about this team has some truth . . . this team is mostly an outside shooting team. Roy and Jack will drive on occasion and Dridge had a couple of moves in the key that I remember, but overall this team needs more of an inside game . .. to quote Barkley (alright I must not have any independent thoughts in the early morning to be quoting Barkley) "they don't get enough easy baskets"

-whatever happen to this team being a fastbreak team . . . haven't looked at the stats but I didn't get the impression the Blazers were looking to push the ball after each T-pup miss.

-crowd didn't seem as into this game as the past few I have been to

-12 in a row . . . awesome

Fun times to be looking at this team with a whole new perspective . . . make it 50 in a row and I'm thinking they may actually be a playoff team (see my walls are not impenetrable)


----------

